# Hunting leases



## Hogwild80 (Feb 7, 2017)

Just something I've come across the past couple years,I've had land to coonhunt on up until that time due to the landowner selling property,I've been trying to get in a club to just coonhunt and have been told no on just about every occasion just wondering what is so wrong with coonhunting or any other dog hunting,and what do deer hunters have against dog hunting,I've been coonhunting for 30years and I've heard some say the dogs will push the deer out,I guess coyotes didn't get the memo.....


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 7, 2017)

*Leases*

Yes sir, you are right. Many of the more serious trophy clubs will not allow dog hunting of any fashion. I myself wouldn't mind adding a coondog to the kennel but finding a large enough tract to hunt is tough. May want to read my post on 2017 HB 186 concerning the extension of deer season. Small game hunting particularly with a dog is in grave danger!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2017)

What are the dates u hunt. Coon season.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 7, 2017)

Why don't several coon hunters get a lease.


----------



## bubbafowler (Feb 7, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 7, 2017)

I've seriously thought of that,not many that hunt in my area,yeah I've seen the trophy scene blow up in the past 20yrs everybody thinks they can go out and harvest a 200" buck,I can understand not wanting someone to hunt during season but out of season is just ridiculous,extension of deer season when does are carrying fawns I don't understand,dog hunting has always been looked down on but let someone make a bad shot on a deer and see who they call.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 7, 2017)

Coon hunting falls under small game season


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 8, 2017)

*Well...*



Hogwild80 said:


> Just something I've come across the past couple years,I've had land to coonhunt on up until that time due to the landowner selling property,I've been trying to get in a club to just coonhunt and have been told no on just about every occasion just wondering what is so wrong with coonhunting or any other dog hunting,and what do deer hunters have against dog hunting,I've been coonhunting for 30years and I've heard some say the dogs will push the deer out,I guess coyotes didn't get the memo.....




I have had a hunter and his son coon hunt my lease for about 5 years and it has been great for all of us.

They don't coon hunt or train or whatever during deer or turkey season, so there is no interference in that regard!

We have a lot of coons because we have creeks and corn-the only thing I would like to see is more coons killed !

But killing coons isn't the real objective !

He contributes by clearing fallen trees, having a presence on the property and pays 50% of the annual dues paid by full members but does not have turkey or deer hunting rights.

A "Win/Win" for all and I can't understand why others don't encourage it !


----------



## Rulo (Feb 8, 2017)

This is why HB 186 is such a bad deal for anyone who hunts with a dog. Even if you have a lease to hunt after deer season, the season for dog people in effect will be cut down to just 4 weeks. 

Ironically, its 6 south Georgia Legislators that crafted this bill and are pushing it statewide. 

HB 186 passed as it stands will kill small game hunting with dogs in much of the state.

Backed by WRD, this is a done deal.


----------



## JohnBoy62 (Feb 8, 2017)

*small game hunters*

all small game hunters need to take a stand aginst hb186 .if they had left the closeing dates along last year all this wouldn't be coming up now.


----------



## Hogwild80 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well I've encountered more of this from people my age that watch Bill Jordan and all the reality Hunting stars and lose concept of the true enjoyment that comes from hunting,I have a few spots that I can coonhunt,but have been looking for a lease to join but have been rejected over 90 percent of the time,I grew up coonhunting with my dad and great uncle in south Fulton county we did both on the same price of property and seen more deer than I have since on property that didn't allow that.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 8, 2017)

Everyone PLRASE email or call your representative.  All the fussing on the world about this won't matter if they vote this in.


----------

